# Need Help Identifying Songs



## giuls (Jul 23, 2010)

hello everyone,
i haven't been listening (really listening) to classical music for very long and i needed some help identifying these songs in this mash-up. it's from a japanese arcade game called pop'n music 4, the song is called classic 4 / concertare.

here's the video:
video #1, video #2

so far what i've gotten is:
chopin - impromptu op66, "fantasie"
[maybe a song i'm missing]
beethoven - moonlight sonata, mvt3
mozart - rondo alla turca, piano sonata no11
debussy - arabesque
[song i'm missing]
beethoven - fur elise
[missing, thinking it's chopin]
mozart - piano sonata no11

please help, i know i know the last song i'm missing but i can't quite remember it. also, correct me if i'm wrong. randomly ran across this video on youtube and it's been bugging me that i couldn't recognize all the songs.

thanks.


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

I think that if this is the level that serious music has descended to then we're better off not knowing what these "songs" are. One can only assume that there is an awful lot of restlesness in certain European cemeteries.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

There's nothing between the Fantasie-Impromptu and Moonlight. The very short fragment after the Arabesque sounds familiar but it's too short to "place".

The part you're missing (I'm guessing you're talking about the part that starts at 01:18 in the first video) is actually just another part of the Alla Turca, so you're not really missing anything in the list. (At that insane tempo it does kinda sound a little bit like Chopin.)


----------

